# The fuckboy haircut(s) of the 2020's.



## Zyzzcel (Feb 2, 2020)

All of this haircuts are good for youngcels, collegecels, and early 20's cels.


The fringe (Curly or Straight/Wavy Hair) with short sides. BEST FOR NORWOODCELS OR PRETTYBOYCELS









































The Middle Part (Prettyboy look)


























Buzzcut (Masculine maxxing)












Fuckboy Combover Sidepart but still a little bit grown out (Will carry over from last decade) (Mix of Masculine and Suavemaxxing)


----------



## maxmendietta (Feb 2, 2020)

NO HAIRCUT FOR MY RETRUDED MAXILLA SON


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 2, 2020)

Buzzcut is for real slavic gopniks


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 2, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> NO HAIRCUT FOR MY RETRUDED MAXILLA SON


----------



## RobticaI (Feb 2, 2020)

@ChaddeusPeuterschmit I remember thaddeus peuterschmit's beta ratings. I miss that guy.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 2, 2020)

RobticaI said:


> @ChaddeusPeuterschmit I remember thaddeus peuterschmit's beta ratings. I miss that guy.


It's Thaddeus Peuterschmit bitch


----------



## RobticaI (Feb 2, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> It's Thaddeus Peuterschmit bitch


He had a stacy say that part.


----------



## Zyzzcel (Feb 2, 2020)

I edited the post to include more haircuts


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 2, 2020)

Zyzzcel said:


> All of this haircuts are good for youngcels, collegecels, and early 20's cels.
> 
> 
> The fringe (Curly or Straight/Wavy Hair) with short sides. BEST FOR NORWOODCELS OR PRETTYBOYCELS
> ...


The first type I fucking hate. Everything else is cool.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 2, 2020)

no short hair for my narrow skull


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 3, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Buzzcut is for real slavic gopniks


for real, here most guys are with buzzcuts no matter how bad they are norwooding, if you walk around with some of the bird nests shown in ops post, guys(and some women) will suspect you of being a faggot


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 3, 2020)

I have that second guys hair just need a decent cut and decent bones


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 3, 2020)

cognitive bias, only the last one haircut is good
put the same haircuts with ugly people and you will see

Everyone needs Bateman hair quality and haircut
bigger head ilussion, thick hair ilusion etc

buzzcut is a death sentence retard advice


----------



## KDA Player (Feb 3, 2020)

Going for buzzcut is *retarded af*


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Blitz (Feb 3, 2020)

No haircut for my death tier chin


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 3, 2020)

Fucking Haircuts...
So hard to decide what to get.
Im honestly tired of my Alain Delon Hair.
It looks good but Its so hard to style for me and maintain.
Fuck this shit


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 3, 2020)

For most normies. Following haircut trends, is only making them more ugly.
Normies gotta stick to haircuts, that hide or deminish their flaws, and their less then ideal face shape. And say good bye to following haircut trends.









How To Choose The Right Haircut For Your Face Shape | FashionBeans


We break down the prominent male face shapes and show you the right type of haircut for each. So no matter whether you have a round, oval, square, oblong or diamond face, you will find a hairstyle that helps accentuate your best features and balances your proportions.




www.fashionbeans.com


----------



## Linoob (Feb 3, 2020)

I been rocking this on and off.

Hair system btw.


----------



## AllesScheiße (Feb 3, 2020)

Why TF people keep saying that a fringe is good for nornwoodcels


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 3, 2020)

No haircut for your face


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 3, 2020)

too bad none of these work for my truecel hairline


----------



## Linoob (Feb 3, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> too bad none of these work for my truecel hairline



If your temples are good. Hair system.


----------



## MewingJBP (Feb 3, 2020)

Haircuts are mostly cope, any haircut will look good on good face and any most haircuts will look shit on shitty face.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Feb 3, 2020)

Linoob said:


> I been rocking this on and off.
> 
> Hair system btw.


Can. Yku send before hairsystem pic in pm? Im nw7 thinking of hair system, appreciate it bro thx


----------



## Linoob (Feb 3, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> Can. Yku send before hairsystem pic in pm? Im nw7 thinking of hair system, appreciate it bro thx



Bad man.

It's like NW3

Like this:


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Feb 3, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Bad man.
> 
> It's like NW3
> 
> Like this:


Is it comfortable,?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 3, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 254145



looks much better and masculine.


----------



## Linoob (Feb 3, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> Is it comfortable,?



Yes. I don't even feel it 

If I push it for like 3-4 weeks though it becomes uncomfortable, yes 

As in it feels itchy, irritating on my scalp

You should take off and clean every 2 - 2.5 weeks, 3 max imo.


----------



## softLoverr (Feb 3, 2020)

Cant beat this hairstyle, its high class, high IQ, good display of genes , cause only people with good hairlines and very good density can pull it off.
Keep coping with your buzzcuts, and low class normie fades every1 is getting for 5 bucks at a random hairdresser


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm using this one now


----------



## Agentof Evolution (Feb 3, 2020)

A fringe on a balding man is the modern equivalent of a really bad comb over.
Everyone can tell you're balding!!!! 
You're not fooling anyone, and you're coming across as stupid and insecure at the same time. 
Short term: Talk to your barber and find a hairstyle that best suits your face/ phenotype. 
Long term: hair transplant!


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2020)

Agentof Evolution said:


> A fringe on a balding man is the modern equivalent of a really bad comb over.
> Everyone can tell you're balding!!!!
> You're not fooling anyone, and you're coming across as stupid and insecure at the same time.
> Short term: Talk to your barber and find a hairstyle that best suits your face/ phenotype.
> Long term: hair transplant!


There is only rope buddy boyo


----------



## Agentof Evolution (Feb 3, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> There is only rope buddy boyo
> View attachment 254471


Replace the suicide note with a noose made from the finest human hair!


----------



## Mayorga (Feb 3, 2020)

softLoverr said:


> high IQ













this is a high IQ haircut


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 3, 2020)

I think the Ceaser will make a comeback.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 3, 2020)

Fringe and middle part fits me very well ngl. With buzzcut I instantly look like a low class subhuman peasant.


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 3, 2020)

I have buzz cut or a bit longer


----------



## wristcel (Feb 3, 2020)

any south East UKcels wanna go to Turkey with me for a transplant soon? I'm legit looking for a travel buddy lol


----------



## MortusX (Feb 3, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> I have that second guys hair just need a decent cut and decent bones
> View attachment 254142


How insane is that nerd neck tho, fix your posture


----------



## Agentof Evolution (Feb 3, 2020)

wristcel said:


> any south East UKcels wanna go to Turkey with me for a transplant soon? I'm legit looking for a travel buddy lol


I need to fix my chin first. But, if you find a good surgeon among the hundreds of dodgy clinics then please let me know!!!
Hair transplants here in the UK as soooooo fucking expensive. Just like everything else!


----------



## Enlil (Feb 3, 2020)

Agentof Evolution said:


> Short term: Talk to your barber and find a hairstyle that best suits your face/ phenotype.


my barber is a jew, he will pick a haircut that cost many shekels


----------



## Agentof Evolution (Feb 3, 2020)

Enlil said:


> my barber is a jew, he will pick a haircut that cost many shekels


Then ask for this haircut. Worth. Every. Shekel!


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Feb 3, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Buzzcut is for real slavic gopniks


Fuck that, my dad always forced me to have a buzzcut as kid. I look way better with longer hair now which slims my Slavic baby and moon face.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 3, 2020)

Messy hair + short sides is GOAT on so many levels.

Messy hair:
- Cover norwood
- Gives no care, sexy, bad boy vibes

Short sides:
- Slims face and defines bones 
- Looks NT and masculine, contrasting yet complimenting messy hair


----------



## Patient A (Feb 3, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> No haircut for your face


Long hair gang


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 3, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Long hair gang


Fuxk off


----------



## Patient A (Feb 3, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Fuxk off







keep crying for me dog


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 3, 2020)

MortusX said:


> How insane is that nerd neck tho, fix your posture


It’s fucked bro I been trying for a while but I’ve been doing it for years so it’s hard but I’m working on it


----------



## MortusX (Feb 3, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> It’s fucked bro I been trying for a while but I’ve been doing it for years so it’s hard but I’m working on it


It may be due to how you sit at your computer, assuming you use it. Next time you’re using it every 5 mins point yourself out on the posture


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 3, 2020)

What if I have hair like this?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 3, 2020)

softLoverr said:


> View attachment 254368
> 
> Cant beat this hairstyle, its high class, high IQ, good display of genes , cause only people with good hairlines and very good density can pull it off.
> Keep coping with your buzzcuts, and low class normie fades every1 is getting for 5 bucks at a random hairdresser


IRL girls find this repulsive, only PSL autists worship curtains.

Slayers IRL have fades.


----------



## softLoverr (Feb 3, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> IRL girls find this repulsive, only PSL autists worship curtains.
> 
> Slayers IRL have fades.


Fades are a normie haircut that gets laughed by females, its tryhard, immature and cringy. You are either trolling, never left your house or have 0 contact with females


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 3, 2020)

softLoverr said:


> Fades are a normie haircut that gets laughed by females, its tryhard, immature and cringy. You are either trolling, never left your house or have 0 contact with females


OMG THE IRONY 😂

Accuses me of never leaving the house when 99% of the young male population have fades.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 3, 2020)

MortusX said:


> It may be due to how you sit at your computer, assuming you use it. Next time you’re using it every 5 mins point yourself out on the posture


Yeah that’s exactly it and I need to start doing that, thanks for the advice!


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 3, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> Fuck that, my dad always forced me to have a buzzcut as kid. I look way better with longer hair now which slims my Slavic baby and moon face.


Buzzcut looks ok if you are low bf and have a thick neck


----------



## wagbox (Feb 3, 2020)

AllesScheiße said:


> Why TF people keep saying that a fringe is good for nornwoodcels


Cause it is true son


----------



## athnico (Feb 3, 2020)

how do i achieve this?? I have wavy hair


----------



## Zyzzcel (Feb 4, 2020)

athnico said:


> View attachment 255193
> 
> how do i achieve this?? I have wavy hair



If I'm not mistaken, that may look like a perm.

Most dudes typically get their hair permed to be curly (you can choose loose or tight curls) at a nearby salon. Prices may vary but it usually costs a bit. They get perm every couple months I believe. There's tutorials on Youtube about this I believe.


----------



## athnico (Feb 4, 2020)

Zyzzcel said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that may look like a perm.
> 
> Most dudes typically get their hair permed to be curly (you can choose loose or tight curls) at a nearby salon. Prices may vary but it usually costs a bit. They get perm every couple months I believe. There's tutorials on Youtube about this I believe.


true as but i cant be arsed getting aperm, will be shitted on by my friends, i think i could attain that naturally, just need to grow hair out a few inches more.


----------



## Lifemax (Feb 4, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> NO HAIRCUT FOR MY RETRUDED MAXILLA SON


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Jun 30, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> Haircuts are mostly cope, any haircut will look good on good face and any most haircuts will look shit on shitty face.


Cope 
Retarded haircut will make people think you are hobocel who can’t even afford haircut


----------



## MasterTurtle (Jun 30, 2020)

There's no perfect haircut, just pick one that suits you. It's not rocket science lmfao


----------

